# New to this board



## Sparks4me (May 14, 2003)

Hi all,

I am new to this board and would like to introduce myself.

My name is Margie and I am a big Sparks fan(sorry Stuart). I have encountered many Sparks(and in particular, Lisa Leslie) haters on other boards and hope not to find any here. You don't have to like the team but taking personal hits on the players is immature and unfair.

I have had the great pleasure to meet the players several times and find them sweet and charming. Of course, on the court it is another story. I feel you'll find hard play and swinging elbows on every competitive team and singling out the Sparks is just fallout from their championships. When they were losing in 97, 98 and 99, nobody hated them because nobody cared about them. Now that they are winners, everyone is lining up to take shots at them. Some of this is due to people hating L.A. in general, (I am NOT a Lakers fan. Having grown up in the northeast, I am a Celtics fan.) an attitude I find ignorant and uninformed.

Well, enough venting from me......lol

I can't wait for the WNBA season to begin. I am also a Sacramento fan(love Ticha) and a Connecticut fan(love Debbie Black). Actually, I love all the teams and have a hard time choosing who to root for when they're on tv.

Let the games begin.

Margie


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sparks4me</b>!
> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this board and would like to introduce myself.
> ...


I'm glad you are here Margie and while I do not follow the WNBA much, I am a big fan of a few players especially Dawn Staley. You wont and shouldnt find any WNBA haters here


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sparks4me</b>!
> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this board and would like to introduce myself.
> ...


Welcome Margie...
I hope I don't come across as a Sparks "hater". I am just not much of a Lisa Leslie Fan or a fan of any LA sports team. But - it isn't hate!  

I am a fan without a team right now, still trying to find my way. I was a fan of the Portland Fire but they are no more... I moved to Connecticut and I am having a hard time becoming a "Suns" fan. I am not too impressed with the coach or GM. Debbie Black, however, is impressive. When Portland played against Miami, I always thought she was annoying. Perspective sure changes...

Anyway, we are glad you came to join us.


----------

